# Strava segments onto a garmin



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

Can I upload multiple strava segments onto my edge 800 so that they come up when I am near them on my map. I don't want the whole route, just the segment.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

no.


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers for that.
Bummer though.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

You can load a bunch of them (uploading one at a time) from raceshape.com so you can do a search for the nearest one, then display it on a map and race virtually against the KOM etc.

But I can't think of any way to display them on the Garmin map screen as you're just riding along.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yeah, loading them isn't the problem. it's the displaying them all at once or having the GPS warn you when you approach one that isn't going to happen.


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

ghettocruiser said:


> You can load a bunch of them (uploading one at a time) from raceshape.com so you can do a search for the nearest one, then display it on a map and race virtually against the KOM etc.
> 
> But I can't think of any way to display them on the Garmin map screen as you're just riding along.


Ok cheers for that, doesn't sound to bad.

What about just flagging all the starts of the segments and have them come up as waypoints? I've got 180 segments so doing this idea somehow en masse would be an advantage.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wobbem said:


> Ok cheers for that, doesn't sound to bad.
> 
> What about just flagging all the starts of the segments and have them come up as waypoints? I've got 180 segments so doing this idea somehow en masse would be an advantage.


I know some handhelds let you set proximity alarms.

You can follow this guide to see if the Edge 800 could make that work.


----------



## Reitstoen (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm very late to this discussion, but i just found a site that creates segment-maps for Garmin, which you can use as an overlay map on the Edge 800:
Strava Segment GPS Basemap


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Reitstoen said:


> Strava Segment GPS Basemap


That's a pretty slick idea. With the proliferation of segments and riders over the summer, that map seems a bit minimalist, they only have the "Big Five" segments out of the hundreds around here.

And of course, most of the top times have been beaten over the summer as well. But it's the only solution to the issue (without using a handle-bar-mounted smart phone) that I have seen.

It would be a massive undertaking to try to keep an up-to-date garmin-ready database of even 10% of the segments in north america, they would need to break it down regionally.

Maybe the garmin 900 will have an answer to this.


----------



## chukt (Oct 17, 2009)

Oops...same link as above...moderate this please moderator

This may work for you... Strava segment update from SkidMap


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*There are a few ways to partially accomplish what you are after.*

You could download gpx files of each segment you want to see and them upload them to your edge. It cnn display multiple gpx files at once. You will see them on the map but I don't know of a way to have it tell you one is coming. You just have to watch the map.

You could also just set a waypoint for the beginning and end of a segment. Then see those on the map.


----------



## unkosama (Jun 26, 2006)

I just came across this post. I actually created the Skidmap Segment map. The problem is that the old API would only let you get segments by popularity. We had a difficult time finding a good average between popular enough, but not to many overlapping in one place. And not matter where you go, segments popularity is almost always dominated by road segments. 

Once Strava created the "Favorites" feature we could have easily created a custom basemap for the Garmin 800/810 that would allow users to overlay their favorite segments, as many as they want and it would be fast too, because I created it like a regular basemap. Then Strava decided to shut off their API. I even offered to created the Garmin/Strava basemaps for free for Strava, but no. I guess Strava doesn't want their customers to have features for their Garmin, even if free, or maybe they want to provide all the features. Not sure. 

But I have all my favorite segments in a nice transparent basemap on my garmin, because downloaded them and made my own map. Just no point in coding up the automation, with Strava cutting off their API access and making my code worthless. Sorry I couldn't hook you up!


----------

